# Chicken Wings



## thatgirl08 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm obsessed with them.. I probably ate 500 wings last year alone and I've already eaten 2 dozen so far this year.. :x

So let's talk wings.. how do you like them cooked? What sauce do you like? Ranch, bleu cheese, celery? Favorite wing places?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 5, 2010)

I don't have fancy tastes really. I get a strong hankering for those Honey Stung Drummettes they sell at the hot food deli counters in some super markets. I could seriously sit and eat $20 worth in one sitting without stopping or talking. Now that I've been introduced to KFC's Fiery Wings I'm thinking I might be eating wings more often in this coming year. I'm not in to sauces and dips with wings. I like them seasoned and dry.

There is this local store in Allston, MA called Wing It Chicken. Back about 20 years ago I was a Teridactil addict. They were jumbo wings in a BBQ/Asian/Teriyaki sauce and I would order delivery from them all the time. I would have sold my body for a bag of those wings. I may have to don a disguise and go down there to see if it's still around and the wings are still as good.


----------



## JeanC (Jan 5, 2010)

Our local Chinese buffet place has wings that I quite love. Not sure what the sauce is, but they are deep fried, then sauced. I usually eat them just as is. They have a lovely heat that sneaks up on you, but doesn't try and kill you.


----------



## MissToodles (Jan 5, 2010)

Korean style. The Korean chains (Bon Chon, BBQ chicken et al. ) fry their wings when you place your order. They don't hang around under a heat lamp, all sad and flabby. It's prepared by dipping it in flour, and frying it until the fat is rendered out and what is left behind is a super crisp skin, then the wings are coated in your choice of flavoring. At BBQ chicken, you have your choice of sauces, I'm a fan of the sweet spice one. Bon Chon only has two types of sauces, I believe.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm not a big fan of hot stuff, including wings, but those fiery KFC ones looked good. 

All three of you mentioned Asian sauces or preparations which surprises me.. I've had the plain wings from take out Chinese before but that's it.. all of the ones mentioned sound good though.. I'll have to see if there's anywhere around here that makes something similar.


----------



## Flyin Lilac (Jan 5, 2010)

I like just the drummettes, fried until they're so crispy that if you dropped one on the floor, it would shatter. My favorite sauce is buffalo and bbq mixed together ... buffacue I guess. I like the wings dressed by the sauce, not swimming in it. I dip them in blue cheese dressing, the less chunky the better.

I've always wondered how many I could put away in one sitting, but I don't dare to try it ... I might scare myself.


----------



## UrbanSugar (Jan 5, 2010)

ohhh i loveee wingss *drools* I love them tossed in a sweet buffalo blue sauce mmm! only one restaurant around here has that sauce. I think they make is themselves? Anyway its sweet spicy(not tooo spicy) and has little pieces of blue(bleu) cheese ....heaven. wow now I really really want some :doh: I also enjoy spicy Asian wings from pizza hut


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jan 6, 2010)

I tried a new recipe for Christmas eve that was called Buffalo Chicken Dip. It had all of the goodness of chicken wings without the messy bones. It was basically cooked chicken breasts chopped up well mixed with softened cream cheese and ranch dressing spread into a greased pan, then topped with Buffalo wing sauce and sprinkled with shredded cheese and baked. I served it with Tostito scoops and it was awesome. I am making it again this weekend.


----------



## DreamyInToronto (Jan 6, 2010)

Bunny could you post the receipie? It sounds soooo yummy!!! oxoxo


----------



## nykspree8 (Jan 6, 2010)

I've never really had a thing for chicken wings...now boneless chicken wings zomg. BTW anyone who lives in FL, or is in FL for vaca and comes across an Ale House (Boca Ale House, Boynton Ale House, Orlando Ale house, etc.),order yourself a Zinger Melt. Basically, it's boneless chicken wings, with your choice of sauce, melted cheese + sour cream. Most amazing thing ever. Ale House actually has amazing food all together. They are predominantly in Florida, but they have one in GA, a couple in NY, and 2 in PA (which I just found out about and I'm so going there sometime soon). I'm sure anyone in Florida can attest to their amazingness  Oh, they have pretty good wings too ;P


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jan 6, 2010)

DreamyInToronto said:


> Bunny could you post the receipie? It sounds soooo yummy!!! oxoxo



Here it is:

Buffalo Chicken Dip

Ingredients:

-4 chicken breasts cooked and chopped (I used two pounds, cooked in pan with olive oil till done, then cooled and chopped into very small pieces, it needs to fit on a scoop chip)
- 2 - 8 oz. packages cream cheese softened
- 1 - 8 oz. bottle of favorite ranch dressing
- 1 - 16 oz. bottle of buffalo wing sauce (I used Moore's)
- 2 cups shredded cheese of your choice (I mixed sharp cheddar and monterey, next time I am going to use 4 cheese mexican)

Directions:

Mix chicken, cream cheese and ranch dressing well. Spread into a greased 
13x9 pan (I prefer ceramic for a dip like this). Pour wing sauce over the top and spread to the edges. Top with shredded cheese(s). Bake at 350 degrees 15 -20 minutes until bubbling and starting to brown around the edges. Serve warm with Tostito scoops or frito scoops.

Careful this will be very hot. I like to scoop some out into my own dish so I can dig right in. It is delicious.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 6, 2010)

Bunny - I've made something similar before (I used blue cheese instead of ranch though) and it was so good, although it's never replace true wings for me.


----------



## JeanC (Jan 6, 2010)

D_A_Bunny said:


> Here it is:
> 
> Buffalo Chicken Dip
> 
> ...



OH.MY.GODDESS!!!!! I SOOOOOO have to try this when the budget allows. This sounds yummy!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Buffalo Chicken Dip is also good made with blue cheese dressing. When I made it, I threw some extra crumbled blue cheese in (because it wasn't fattening enough...). It was so, so yummy.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Does everyone know how to eat a chicken wing? Not the drummette, but the other piece? I had no idea until I saw this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRcOY-PvOC8

I pull a lot of the skin off my wings, so I wouldn't eat them like the video shows, but I am going to try that pull out the bone trick.


----------



## RJI (Jan 6, 2010)

Mmmm Wings...

Besides the basic Buffalo Sauce and Blue Cheese i like a nice Garlic Wing. Hard to find really good wings and the best places keep closing due to the bad economy etc. 

Wings are definitely a diet buster if you're on one.


----------



## JeanC (Jan 6, 2010)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Does everyone know how to eat a chicken wing? Not the drummette, but the other piece? I had no idea until I saw this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRcOY-PvOC8
> 
> I pull a lot of the skin off my wings, so I wouldn't eat them like the video shows, but I am going to try that pull out the bone trick.



Hehehe, cute video, I some times do a version of that when I eat whole wings. Never thought to do it with Buffalo wings. I usually split the bones apart after the first bite and suck the meat off.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 6, 2010)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Does everyone know how to eat a chicken wing? Not the drummette, but the other piece? I had no idea until I saw this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRcOY-PvOC8
> 
> I pull a lot of the skin off my wings, so I wouldn't eat them like the video shows, but I am going to try that pull out the bone trick.



Great, now I want wings if only to try this trick! Thanks for the link.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jan 6, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> Bunny - I've made something similar before (I used blue cheese instead of ranch though) and it was so good, although it's never replace true wings for me.





ThatFatGirl said:


> Buffalo Chicken Dip is also good made with blue cheese dressing. When I made it, I threw some extra crumbled blue cheese in (because it wasn't fattening enough...). It was so, so yummy.



I'm glad you wrote this because I actually prefer blue cheese and was wondering if the next time I make it (this weekend, the breasts just went on sale) if I should try blue cheese instead. I am going to use it, for sure. 

And I know it wouldn't replace chicken wings because the meat to sauce ratio is better with a real wing, but it did hit the spot in a non-messy, get to eat it for longer, kinda way.


----------



## Oirish (Jan 6, 2010)

As much as I love CA I have to admit our wings aren't on par with what I hear about the ones from NY. However, I am a fanatic about spicy foods and there is one place here in SLO that makes great wings. For their really hot wings they mix their own hot sauce recipe with siracha paste and jalepeno! Dip it in some blue cheese dressing and suck back a few beers but there's no stopping the sweating that will follow. It's my favorite beer bar here with a minimum of 40 beers at any time.


----------



## AnotherJessica (Jan 6, 2010)

Two words: Country Sweet


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 6, 2010)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Does everyone know how to eat a chicken wing? Not the drummette, but the other piece? I had no idea until I saw this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRcOY-PvOC8
> 
> I pull a lot of the skin off my wings, so I wouldn't eat them like the video shows, but I am going to try that pull out the bone trick.



That video was awesome! I'm going to try that (sans cartilage.. gross!) The flat one, which I've always called a 'skateboard', is my favorite.



D_A_Bunny said:


> I'm glad you wrote this because I actually prefer blue cheese and was wondering if the next time I make it (this weekend, the breasts just went on sale) if I should try blue cheese instead. I am going to use it, for sure.
> 
> And I know it wouldn't replace chicken wings because the meat to sauce ratio is better with a real wing, but it did hit the spot in a non-messy, get to eat it for longer, kinda way.



Yeah, it's so good.. and unlike chicken wings, reheats great. (I really don't like reheated wings.) I actually just have an obsession with dips too.. like I'm pretty sure I could survive on wings and dips for the rest of my life (although that probably wouldn't be very long if I only ate wings & dip but you know.)



AnotherJessica said:


> Two words: Country Sweet



Oh my god I am so glad you brought this up.. I was just thinking about Country Sweet today.. I've got to get some wings from there soon.. I haven't had them in ages. I love the sauce so much I buy it in jars and dip my pizza and other assorted foods in it.

I'm pretty sure it's a Rochester only thing .. if any of you are ever around here, you've got to try it!


----------



## Jigen (Jan 7, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> I'm obsessed with them.. I probably ate 500 wings last year alone and I've already eaten 2 dozen so far this year.. :x
> 
> So let's talk wings.. how do you like them cooked? What sauce do you like? Ranch, bleu cheese, celery? Favorite wing places?



Fried chicken wings?


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 7, 2010)

Jigen said:


> Fried chicken wings?



What?

xxxxxxx


----------



## Jigen (Jan 8, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> What?
> 
> xxxxxxx



You mean fried chicken wings? Like Kentucky Fried Chicken?


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 8, 2010)

Jigen said:


> You mean fried chicken wings? Like Kentucky Fried Chicken?



I was thinking more along the lines of this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buffalo_chicken_wings but any type of wings are fine!


----------



## Jigen (Jan 9, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buffalo_chicken_wings but any type of wings are fine!



I don't like chicken. I prefer bovine meat. But this gave me an idea and cook something different from my. Who knows. If you are interested, I could find some italian recipes for chicken wings in my books.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 9, 2010)

Sure! That'd be cool.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Jan 9, 2010)

I love wings. I make my own using the cheapest frozen 4 pound bag o wings I can find. I thaw them, rinse them in cold water, pat them dry, put them in a zip lock bag with olive oil in it and shake them round until they are all oiled up. Then I put them on a broiler pan and sprinkle them with Season All and bake them at 400-425 until they have a nice crispy skin. I try to remember to turn them so they get crisp on both sides. Then I cover them in Sweet Baby Rays Original BBQ sauce and turn the oven off and let them sit in there for about 10 -15 min.

To dip them I make Hidden Valley Ranch salad dressing from the packet (the bottled stuff is just not right and the dipping mix isn't right either). I usually just have wings and ranch no other food item needed.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 9, 2010)

That sounds sooo good. What is Season All though?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 9, 2010)

I like battered and fried hot wings. Pilgrims Pride make s a 5 lb bag of their blazin hot wings..they aren't always that hot...but fry them up and add some hot sauce..they are golden.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Jan 9, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> That sounds sooo good. What is Season All though?



It's a bottled seasoning made by McCormic.

Here is a review page about it http://www.expotv.com/McCormick-Season-All-Seasoned-Salt-325-/1P-iqa the featured review today features a fat girl 

It is the only seasoning I use when I BBQ steak on the grill and when I make the "beer can vertical chicken", baked chicken, chicken wings etc... For some reason I don't use it when I fry chicken then I switch to Lemon Pepper.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 9, 2010)

IdahoCynth said:


> It's a bottled seasoning made by McCormic.
> 
> Here is a review page about it http://www.expotv.com/McCormick-Season-All-Seasoned-Salt-325-/1P-iqa the featured review today features a fat girl
> 
> It is the only seasoning I use when I BBQ steak on the grill and when I make the "beer can vertical chicken", baked chicken, chicken wings etc... For some reason I don't use it when I fry chicken then I switch to Lemon Pepper.



ohh okay! That vid was cute hah.


----------



## Lonewulf (Jan 11, 2010)

Hooters Hot Wings

Ingredients:
4 1/2 LB - 5 LB. Chicken Wings ( cut into drumettes and flappers)
2 C. Whole Wheat Flour
1 C. All Purpose Flour
2 1/2 tsp. salt
1 tsp. Paprika
1/4 tsp. Cayenne Pepper

Preparation:
In large mixing bowl mix flours, salt, paprika and cayenne pepper together, blend well. Cut chicken wings into drumettes and flappers. Wash and drain chicken. Coat chicken in flour mixture, refrigerate chicken wings for 90 minutes.
When ready to deep fry chicken wings heat oil to 375. Place chicken pieces in hot oil, do not crowd. Fry chicken wings until golden brown, remove from oil and drain. When all wings have been fried,place in a large bowl. Add Hot Sauce mixture and mix completely. Use a fork or tongs to place chicken pieces on a serving platter. Serve immediately and with lots of paper towels.

Hooters Chicken Wing Hot Sauce

Ingredients:
3 Sticks Butter (softened)
1/2 C. + 2 Tbs. Tobasco Sauce
3 Tbs. Brown Sugar
3/4 tsp. Paprika
3/4 tsp. Salt
1 Tbs. Balsamic Vinegar
3/8 tsp. Cayenne Pepper
2 Tbs. Chili Sauce

Preparation:
Mix all ingredients together. This will store well in the refrigerator for up to 2 weeks. Serve this with the Hooter's Hot Wings.

Hooters Special Dipping Sauce for Wings

Ingredients:
8 oz Tobasco Sauce
3 Tbsp. brown sugar
2 Tbsp. ketchup

Preparation:
Mix all three ingredients together in a small sauce pan. Simmer over medium low heat for 10 minutes, stir frequently. When sauce has simmered and completely blended pour in a small serving bowl and let cool before serving.

Enjoy!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 11, 2010)

That sounds good!


----------



## Jigen (Jan 13, 2010)

ALI DI POLLO ALLA DIAVOLA (DEVIL-FASHONED CHICKEN WINGS)







INGREDIENTS: 
12 chicken wings
7 ounces of bacon 
red pepper, already without seeds
1 small Cayenna hot chili pepper
Olive oil
Salt

PREPARATION
- Mince the pepper with the chili pepper; 
- Put it in a pot and mix it with 5 spoons of oil;
- Put the chicken wings in a pan, and cover them with this compound;
- Let them rest for 6 hours in a fresh place;
- Before cooking, place them on an iron spit, alternating them with bacon dices;
- Salt them, then cook them on a hot grill;
- Cook them for 15-20 minutes;
- Serve them hot.

You can serve them with green salad or grilled peppers or zucchini.

ENJOY. :bow:


----------



## Inhibited (Jan 13, 2010)

Am not big on chicken wings until a friend cooked some Honey, Soy ones for me a few weeks ago, and they were so good.... They were just the ones you buy from the Deli in the supermarket, i have had them before, but she cooked them to perfection...... am craving them now..


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 13, 2010)

ooh both of those sound good.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jan 13, 2010)

Im off red meat for now (  ) and tonight I had some tandoori chicken wings from the nearest kebab shop. They were lovely, spicy but not too hot, black grill lines on them and very juicy. I just wish they would cut them at the joint for me, so i can dip and eat them more tidily!

The other kind i like are salt and pepper chicken wings from the Chinese takeaway. Theyre marinated in chilis, salt, pepper, then coated in fantastic frying powder (a cross between light batter and breadcrumbs), deep fried, then served with slivers of stir fried onions and tiny slices of green chillies. yum!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 13, 2010)

I never knew there was such variation in Asian style of preparing wings.. seriously. Maybe it's because I'm from near Buffalo and everyone here just dumps buffalo sauce on them.. (still my fave!) but that sounds so good!


----------



## exile in thighville (Jan 19, 2010)

2/3 hoisin sauce (i prefer the black authentic kind usually but the shitty grocery store brands are redder which is better for this recipe for color)

1/3 sriracha/soy sauce/orange juice (don't use much soy sauce at all, make sure you get enough orange juice to taste a little, add sriracha to taste)

combine these and season with ginger.

pour over wings about 3/4 of the way through frying so they don't burn too much, but enough of the way in to get sticky and crusty.


END THREAD


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 27, 2010)

OMG! Band rehearsal is at this studio that is right around the corner from that chicken place I mentioned, Wing It! :smitten: I'm so excited. I'm going there early. :eat2:


----------



## Tmhays87 (Jan 27, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> I'm obsessed with them.. I probably ate 500 wings last year alone and I've already eaten 2 dozen so far this year.. :x
> 
> So let's talk wings.. how do you like them cooked? What sauce do you like? Ranch, bleu cheese, celery? Favorite wing places?



I'm pretty much obsessed with them, too. I like mildly hot Buffalo-style, teriyaki-style and BBQ-style the best. I ONLY use ranch dressing (and LOTS of it), no matter what kind of wing. Never liked bleu cheese.

The best wings I've ever had come from a local restaurant. Fried, then sauced in a tangy BBQ sauce and served with the best homemade ranch dressing you'll ever have in your life. Another really good one is Sticky Fingers, which is a regional BBQ chain. Fantastic wings and the rest of their food is awesome too!

And now I'm hungry :doh:


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 31, 2010)

I heard of this treat from a consultant in one of my former jobs. This is definitely a different take on how you can enjoy chicken wings. 

There are various youtube videos on how to make this-but, have listed Va Chefs below as an FYI... 









*Chicken lollipop *is an hors doeuvre that is made from the middle (and sometimes inner) segments of chicken wings. The middle segment has one of the two bones removed, and the flesh on the segments is pushed to one end of the bone. These are then coated in a spicy red batter and deep fried. It is also a popular item in Indian Chinese cuisine, served with Sichuan sauce.


*Instructional Video*


*Va Chef variation on Chicken Lollipops*

Va-Chef Chicken Lollipop


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 31, 2010)

Holy crap that looks good.


----------



## Saoirse (Jan 31, 2010)

i liked mild dipped in a little bleu (no chunks!)

i went to dinner with some co-workers the other night and one guy showed us hot to properly eat a wing. he ripped off the little bone and stuck the whole wing in his mouth and inhaled that shit. it was hilarious!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 1, 2010)

Blech!! So I donned my disguise and went to my old chicken joint in Allston. The wings were drenched in sauce. Not at ALL what I remember from before. I was told that the place was under new management and the wings weren't good anymore. They were right. FAIL!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Feb 2, 2010)

Aw that's disappointing. I'm still on the look out for the perfect wing. One of the local places recently changed their sauce and I'm not feeling it at all anymore.. disappointing.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## Weeze (Feb 2, 2010)

Totally off topic buttttttt

Dear idahocynth, 
thanks for getting me addicted to expotv.com. 'ppreciate it. 

krissy.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Feb 2, 2010)

I've never heard of Duff's but I'm totally willing to go to Buffalo for good wings.. I just gotta find someone to go with me.


----------



## AnotherJessica (Feb 2, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> I've never heard of Duff's but I'm totally willing to go to Buffalo for good wings.. I just gotta find someone to go with me.



I'd definitely go.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Feb 3, 2010)

AnotherJessica said:


> I'd definitely go.



Dude, let's do it!


----------



## Bearsy (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm not trying to be elitist, but if you haven't had wings in Buffalo, you haven't had good wings!

Plus Buffalo pizza is the best in the world, it's a perfect medium between Chicago deep-dish and NYC thin crust. And it makes the perfect side dish to the wings.

Duffs is amazing but VERY hot... hot is suicidal, medium is hot, mild is medium, etc.
Anchor Bar(the home of the dish) is great too... La Nova's BBQ from the pit are also very good.

I could om nom nom wings all day every day.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Mar 4, 2010)

There's an anchor bar in Rochester now, I wonder if they're as good.


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Mar 4, 2010)

Bearsy said:


> I'm not trying to be elitist, but if you haven't had wings in Buffalo, you haven't had good wings!
> 
> Plus Buffalo pizza is the best in the world, it's a perfect medium between Chicago deep-dish and NYC thin crust. And it makes the perfect side dish to the wings.
> 
> ...




My husband is from East Aurora and he swears by Buffalo pizza. (also, he makes the *best* darn wings!!


----------



## Bearsy (Mar 25, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> There's an anchor bar in Rochester now, I wonder if they're as good.



They probably would be, it's a relatively simple recipe and prep method; but the Domino's I had there was absolutely gross


----------



## thatgirl08 (Mar 25, 2010)

Bearsy said:


> They probably would be, it's a relatively simple recipe and prep method; but the Domino's I had there was absolutely gross



Yeah, Dominos is absolutely revolting.


----------



## Sensualbbwcurves (Apr 8, 2010)

I like them fried with hot sauce and ketchup...yummy!!!!!:eat2:


----------



## Laura2008 (Apr 9, 2010)

OMG I haven't thought about wings in ages but now it's on my mind! I like mine with a sweet bbq sauce like a honey bbq then dipped in blue cheese (chunks or no chunks). I'm going to try the removing the bone trick. I always knew there had to be an easier way lol.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Apr 9, 2010)

It didn't work for me sadly, but maybe you'll have better results.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 10, 2010)

I love the boneless wings at Chiles they make my mouth water.


----------



## Laura2008 (Apr 10, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> It didn't work for me sadly, but maybe you'll have better results.



Damn. The video made it look so easy


----------



## Tooz (Apr 10, 2010)

Bearsy said:


> I'm not trying to be elitist, but if you haven't had wings in Buffalo, you haven't had good wings!
> 
> Plus Buffalo pizza is the best in the world, it's a perfect medium between Chicago deep-dish and NYC thin crust. And it makes the perfect side dish to the wings.
> 
> ...



lol yeah Duff's is where you go for wings. it just is. I may have said this earlier in th' thread. I USED TO LIVE BUT 2 MILES FROM DUFF'S.

Buffalo pizza is the best, haha. It took me forever to find pizza I was willing to eat up here in Bangor. I was a Santora's girl in Buffalo.

Oh Buffalo fud, how I miss thee.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 10, 2010)

How did I miss this thread?!?! 

I was a fan of KFC's original Hot Wings, with their packets of red pepper sauce. I'd get that big 20 piece box too. Oh My Stars.

I go to Wingers for my Chicken Wing fix. Yes, i know, they drench their wings in Amazing Sauce (which is available in retail outlets everywhere, but that's another story) which I'll augment with lots of Ring Of Fire brand habanero sauce. Tasty Tasty 

I'm not a fan of Hooters, Burned Wings. I'm not sure what they did, but I think the emphasis is on the breasts, not the wings.  And we don't have Duffs.. Yet.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 11, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> How did I miss this thread?!?!
> 
> I was a fan of KFC's original Hot Wings, with their packets of red pepper sauce. I'd get that big 20 piece box too. Oh My Stars.
> 
> ...



YS RING OF FIRE WAS THE BEST.


----------

